# Los Angeles Veterans Cemetary - LensBaby 2.0



## Iron Flatline (May 10, 2006)

Hi all.

Below please find several images I took at the LA Vet Cemetery today. I was going for a dream-like state, a surrealistic enviroment. I just find that I sometimes have dreams where I find myself in odd places, with no idea how to get out. 

For those not clear on the matter, there is no disrespect intended to Veterans.

I've added some captions, they're not really meant as pretentious pap, but rather to give a sense of what I was trying for. 

---------------------

1.) Civil war private, rendered in BW with a warming filter. This is a pretty straight-forward shot (considering I'm using the LB 2.0)









2.) Shade and shelter under the tree in the distance from the sun:








3.) Through the field of headstones, to the pyramid on the hill








4.) The City beyond the Walls:


----------



## Oldfireguy (May 11, 2006)

_there is no disrespect intended to Veterans_

I'm a veteran and I find the photos very nice.  I really like the first one.  I also like the dream look to them.  I think photos like these honor the dead.  Without them people just forget which to me shows much more disrespect.

Good job!


----------



## Mohain (May 11, 2006)

Awsome stuff. No. 2 is the best of the bunch imho. Great LB use. Excellent :thumbup:


----------



## danalec99 (May 11, 2006)

These are some really cool series!


----------



## Antarctican (May 11, 2006)

Definitely some cool LB shots there. Well done.


----------



## LensbabiesSam (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi there,

I think all four of these are very interesting shots.  I really like how the sweet spot of focus is working with the patterns of the gravestones.  Very nice.

Sam


----------



## LWW (Jun 9, 2006)

As a vet I commend you on your work.

Almost spiritual.

LWW


----------

